# Centigray Damascus skeletonized neck knife



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Centigray Damascus skeletonized neck knife


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

No offense but anytime some one starts a review with, "This is my new xxxxxxxxx," I'm done. I could care less what it looks like out of the box. I can't tell you how many things I've bought new and been totally enamored with until I got it out on the trail and found out it is a POS. Come back when its got some miles on it. I wanna see that thing all dirty and beat to hell and you better have a scar and a damn good story that goes with it - like how a tiger tried to eat your thyroid and you saved your bacon with that knife. That's a review!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for watching! At least till the "This is my new..." part. ;P


----------

